# First fish on the fly



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guys! Got out this afternoon and caught 5 fish in an hour with the biggest being a just legal speck. Throwing a size 4 woolly bugger in olive.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal and congrats on the 1st of hopefully many!!! Boat/wade/yak/paddleboard? What general body of water? And hey, I don't have a hand thread!!! Where is a pic of them piggies??? hahaha


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! My first fish on the fly was a hardhead catfish! Second was a lady Fish!

Nice job on the trout!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha I think I might be in the foot thread for a kayaking picture already but these were off a dock in bayou texar. Going to practice a couple more times standing up before I try it in the kayak


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Way to go... congrats on your first fish on fly. May there be MANY more!!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

You are addicted. Welcome to the club!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

We're all addicted... "Fly Fishers Anadromous?"


----------

